# Hook1 GTS Expedition Seat



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

You know that feeling when you put off something for a long time and then when you finally get around to it you think...... you big dummy! you should of done that sooner.

Well, my new GTS Expedition Seat just arrived from HOOK 1. I was excited to see the box but figured I'd have to make a trip to the hardware to purchase some attachments to install on the kayak. Turns out the four ring attachments on my Outback work just fine. In less than five minutes the seat was in. Haven't taken the kayak on the water yet but just sitting in the seat on the driveway I could tell the new seat is gonna rock! 

I used to tell the newbies that you gotta have a VHF radio.... the radio is still a good idea, but now I think I'll add the GTS Expedition Seat from HOOK 1 to the list of essential gear!


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Nice looks good in that hobie sir!


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice! I don't know what I would do without my GTS seat


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Looks very comfortable .. does it anchor into the existing holes?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice how much does that throne set someone back?


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Super comfortable! It anchors into the the four existing eye pads. There are no pieces under the seat that fit the two holes like the Hobie. It attaches with four clips, two forward and two aft. The straps have a good range of adjustment and hold the seat firmly in place. 

The GTS Expedition lists for $188 but there are a couple of GTS other models that cost $150. Not sure of the difference in the models. I figured if I was in for a dollar I might as well be in for another dime.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Doc,

Nice seat! I can tell you from having one for a couple years not, you're going to be glad you got it. Surf to Summit makes some fantastic seats!

Alex


----------



## Bill Braskey (Apr 7, 2010)

So the eyepad restraints keep the seat from slipping forward?


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm curious to know how you like it after a 6-8 hour trip. This has been on my list for a while now, but I think the VHF radio and some beach wheels are up next on the list.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

BlackJeep said:


> I'm curious to know how you like it after a 6-8 hour trip. This has been on my list for a while now, but I think the VHF radio and some beach wheels are up next on the list.


I've done 9-10hours in the Gulf with mine!

Alex


----------



## madach (Feb 9, 2008)

One less pain to deal with Doc. lol


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

madach said:


> One less pain to deal with Doc. lol


As you get older any pain reduction is special!


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

I concur with Doc....


----------

